

Women and Tech Launches First of 50 Interviews - cassiemc
http://www.womenandtech.com

======
cjbprime
The site's taking a very long time to load, and once it does I'm unable to
scroll down past the photo of Lucia to read the interview itself. (Using
Chrome 24.)

